# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  المحاضرة الإلكترونية الأولى .. في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية "طرق الطعن في الأحكام"

## د.شيماء عطاالله

:Tr7ib Tr 1 1: 

المحاضرة الإلكترونية الأولى 

في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية "طرق الطعن في الأحكام"

لطلاب الفرقة الرابعة انتظام وانتساب وشعبة اللغة الإنجليزية 

بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 

الفصل الدراسي الثاني 2022

 :S22:

----------

